# Help with identifying song



## insigma (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with identifying this song please?

It is a cello/bass piece from a video online:

http://www.style.com/peopleparties/parties/video/102406WMAG

I hope this is not being inappropriate, but I am dying to know the song and the forum's expertise would be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

That is from Johann Sebastian Bach's Six Cello Suites, I believe it is the opening for the First Suite but I am not positive.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

You're right, linz. That's the Prelude from the Cello Suite No. 1... BWV 1007 according to a CD I have.


----------

